
Universal time  - wglb
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2010/01/28/universal-time/
======
wglb
My favorite title for a paper is "Dating events in the vicinity of a leap
second: (pdf) <http://tf.nist.gov/timefreq/general/pdf/1788.pdf>. And for more
interesting detail, see <http://www.nist.gov/index.html> searching for UT0 UT1
and UT2.

And for a bit of history, albeit somewhat painful, see <http://naggum.no/lugm-
time.html>.

